# Sale at Tuesday Morning Stores starting Sunday



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

At the risk of having you all get there before I do, I just wanted to let you know that I just got the Tuesday Morning flyer and there will be needles and yarn on special starting Sunday..9:00 a.m. They tend to have some pretty amazing deals, but they do go fast. See you in line when the door opens.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Used to have one near us here in CT, but it closed some time ago. Was only open at intervals. Miss it. Used to love browsing, but don't remember them ever having knitting stuff. Does anyone know of any in CT anymore? Thanx... Ciao for now...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At the risk of having you all get there before I do, I just wanted to let you know that I just got the Tuesday Morning flyer and there will be needles and yarn on special starting Sunday..9:00 a.m. They tend to have some pretty amazing deals, but they do go fast. See you in line when the door opens.


The TM "close" to me (35 miles away) is really hit-and-miss with yarn. I was just in my local store and nothing was said about a yarn sale...and I was specifically looking for the yarn! Hmmmm!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun and think of those of us who don't have one close by!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the 'heads up'. I didn't get a flyer this time. They only get new yarn in once in a great while, so you have to be there the day they put it out or it's gone!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds tempting, but I have enough needles, enough yarn and the weather here is not going to be that good. You go ahead and snap up the bargains, I have some stash from Tuesday Morning I have not touched yet, that is my next project.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know what you mean about the weather - 0 degrees outside and it's just doing down from there from now until the weekend---but cabin fever is setting in and Sunday's sale is as good as any reason to get out and walk.



judyr said:


> Sounds tempting, but I have enough needles, enough yarn and the weather here is not going to be that good. You go ahead and snap up the bargains, I have some stash from Tuesday Morning I have not touched yet, that is my next project.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I pass one of these every day on the way to work. However, the weatherman is preaching more "gloom and doom" (aka snow) for Sunday! Thanks. Maybe I'll check it out. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks....will have to write myself a note so I don't FORGET!

Not that I need anymore yarn, but they do have good prices.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Easter Bunni said:


> Used to have one near us here in CT, but it closed some time ago. Was only open at intervals. Miss it. Used to love browsing, but don't remember them ever having knitting stuff. Does anyone know of any in CT anymore? Thanx... Ciao for now...


Easter Bunni: I too live in CT--there used to be a TM in Milford but it closed long ago, probably 20 years or so. Then there was one in Amity close to New Haven which closed several years ago. The interesting thing is that I received a flyer in the mail from them just the other day...for the first time in years!! I don't believe there are any in CT.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't need any yarn or needles (total SABLE here), and the weather is supposed to be blizzard-y on Sunday. So someone please tell me why I just put this on my calendar.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Here is their store locator. Looks like some in CT.

http://www.tuesdaymorning.com/store?location=connecticut&lat=41.6032207&long=-73.087749


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the "heads up"! I will try to run over after church!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

All yours . I just ordered a variety of needles, set for now .


----------



## tazoms (Apr 4, 2012)

We are due for an rain; ice and snow :-(


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Diane1025 said:


> Easter Bunni: I too live in CT--there used to be a TM in Milford but it closed long ago, probably 20 years or so. Then there was one in Amity close to New Haven which closed several years ago. The interesting thing is that I received a flyer in the mail from them just the other day...for the first time in years!! I don't believe there are any in CT.


Ditto... I did, too..


----------



## dolllady42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if they put the sale yarn out the night before the sale or is it only available on Sunday morning?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

dolllady42 said:


> Does anyone know if they put the sale yarn out the night before the sale or is it only available on Sunday morning?


I think it depends on the store. I was just at the one closest to me and there was only trash yarn, nothing new. I mean trash because they were unwound and bunches of string. They were talking about the sale hours too..9-7.


----------



## dolllady42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I went to the big sale. The yarn they had was disappointing but got some nice needles and a couple good pattern books.


----------

